# New Red Neck Rig & Plug :-)



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

:d


----------



## saltysurf (Nov 18, 2009)

lmao thats a good one


----------



## bobbym (Apr 12, 2009)

so realistic


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Careful Ron! You go around spreading the Secrets of the Clambrella, the striper gods may descend on you and feed your toes and gear to the bluefish!

Evan


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

kingfisherman23 said:


> Careful Ron! You go around spreading the Secrets of the Clambrella, the striper gods may descend on you and feed your toes and gear to the bluefish!
> 
> Evan


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

looks like that rig would be great for trolling!!! Or good for distance casting!!!


----------

